# Brokers Australians can trade US and other markets with?



## vicb (25 July 2007)

Does anybody trade with or know any brokers that allow you to trade overseas stocks.


----------



## professor_frink (25 July 2007)

*Re: Brokers Australians can trade US and other stocks with*

http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/main.php

You can trade the ASX, other Asian markets, European and North American stocks with them. As well as pretty well all the major futures exchanges too.


----------



## vicb (30 July 2007)

Thanks for that info Pro Frink


----------

